# Spain ACSI & Gas Bottles



## El Veterano (Sep 23, 2017)

We are going to Northern Spain for October and some of November and were considering whether it is considered necessary to take an ACSI card for sites or whether to rely on aires? Last time we did this in Southern Spain we struggled occassionally to find reasonably safe aires. Also what gas connections, ie pigtails, for Spanish propane bottles. We live in France so we normally run on 2 x 13Kg French bottles going through a baulkhead mounted regulator. Although I think there is no way we are going to run out of gas on this trip, we will be going in January and February as well, so may well need to buy a Spanish bottle then. The only Spanish bottles I am familiar with have their own regulator and I would rather just change the pigtail if possible to our baulkhead reg but don't know what bottles would fit. Thanks.


----------



## Morphology (Sep 23, 2017)

El Veterano said:


> We are going to Northern Spain for October and some of November and were considering whether it is considered necessary to take an ACSI card for sites or whether to rely on aires? Last time we did this in Southern Spain we struggled occassionally to find reasonably safe aires. Also what gas connections, ie pigtails, for Spanish propane bottles. We live in France so we normally run on 2 x 13Kg French bottles going through a baulkhead mounted regulator. Although I think there is no way we are going to run out of gas on this trip, we will be going in January and February as well, so may well need to buy a Spanish bottle then. The only Spanish bottles I am familiar with have their own regulator and I would rather just change the pigtail if possible to our baulkhead reg but don't know what bottles would fit. Thanks.



I'm going to northern Spain for a couple of weeks in late October. Somebody on Motorhome Facts happened to be selling an unused ACSI book & Card for £5 so I leaped on that - even if I only stay on one ACSI site, it'll have paid for itself.

Although I hope to use Areas most of the time, I'm intending to visit Salamanca and will aim to stay at Camping Don Quijote up the river - that's in ACSI and open until the beginning of November so, two nights there will have covered the cost of the ACSI book.

Can't help with gas, I'm afraid - I went re-fillable earlier this year.


----------



## witzend (Sep 23, 2017)

Most spanish bottles have a clip on attachment either a regulator or just a tap easily available where you get the bottle your french  pig tail screws directly onto it mine does I only use french gas but have a spanish repsol bottle to use in spain
The spanish thread on adap is the same thread the french bottle


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Sep 23, 2017)

*Wifi*



Morphology said:


> I'm going to northern Spain for a couple of weeks in late October. Somebody on Motorhome Facts happened to be selling an unused ACSI book & Card for £5 so I leaped on that - even if I only stay on one ACSI site, it'll have paid for itself.
> 
> Although I hope to use Areas most of the time, I'm intending to visit Salamanca and will aim to stay at Camping Don Quijote up the river - that's in ACSI and open until the beginning of November so, two nights there will have covered the cost of the ACSI book.
> 
> Can't help with gas, I'm afraid - I went re-fillable earlier this year.



There's a site near Salamanca (bus stop just outside) open all year with what another member described as "industrial strength wifi" included....not sure if that same as "Don Quixote"... Maja


----------



## El Veterano (Sep 24, 2017)

All sounds as easy as it would be in France then. Although as I mentioned, the last time we were in Southern Spain we struggled a bit with free aires and ended up on rather more campsites than we had hoped for. Struggled as in struggled to find aires that we thought were suitable and safe. For example I don't like the idea of staying overnight on a supermarket car park or a car park in the middle of a large town. I certainly would not want to leave the camper unatended in some of the ones we saw on our last trip. The likes of Citi Europe in Calais would be a prime example of where not to stay for us.


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 24, 2017)

Make sure you use the POIs.

I visited almost all the coastal locations in Spain and Portugal last Winter and I would regard them all as safe and good locations to overnight. They were only added/retained on that basis.

My personal experience is that overnighting in Spain and Portugal is as straightforward as it is in France. The golden rule is NOTHING outside the vehicle, not even levellers ...


----------



## witzend (Sep 25, 2017)

witzend said:


> Most spanish bottles have a clip on attachment either a regulator or just a unregulated tap easily available where you get the bottle your french  pig tail screws directly onto it


 Pic's are on and off the bottle


----------



## El Veterano (Sep 26, 2017)

witzend said:


> Pic's are on and off the bottle
> 
> View attachment 58036View attachment 58037



Perfect! Yes, that is the bottle type that I know of, I just wasn't sure if there was just a connector available rather than a reg. Excellent.


----------



## Morphology (Sep 26, 2017)

maja07 said:


> There's a site near Salamanca (bus stop just outside) open all year with what another member described as "industrial strength wifi" included....not sure if that same as "Don Quixote"... Maja



Thank you - Don Quijote is here: 0.9749888,-5.6033874 I'm told by friends that it's a very pleasant cycle along the river into town, which is what I hope to be able to do.


----------

